# Active Battery Backup



## Elidicious

ok. a friend gave me this active battery back up
a- 




and here are a few pictures of what i handle.
tha back:
b- 





and the accesories
c- 




d- 





i also read the user manual but it doesn't describe exaclty what connection i should make.
i searched for something more on the internet and i found the same user manual i handle.

seems that a cord like in the *2nd picture* ,* is missing or that i should buy another more* or this battery is just for monitor or PC only. 

anyway i tried to make this connection(follow the colors):





1- i connected the cord of the battery to the cord of PC and plugged it.(which means i plugged the battery)

*2-* i connected the battery and PC with the cord in the *C * picture.

*3- * then i connected the PC and battery through this USB communication port.

But where the hell am i supposed to connect the monitor to? there's no other cord just like the one in "C" picture.
And what's this AC input with Ac fuse? (see pictre "b")?


----------



## dug987654

AC Input is the mains surely?? The thing that the arrow is pointing to in the second picture is just the fuse. 

I guess that you need to buy another cable to connect your monitor up as well. But itsn't the whole idea of the USB connection that if the power fails then the battery tells your computer (via the USB) to save all your work and shut down safely??

Hope that helps, Doug.


----------



## Elidicious

yeah, i guess the USB cable is to inform of battery activation but i don't have the 3rd cable to connect the monitor.


----------



## DCIScouts

dug987654 said:


> But itsn't the whole idea of the USB connection that if the power fails then the battery tells your computer (via the USB) to save all your work and shut down safely??



Yes, precisely.


----------



## Zatharus

DCIScouts said:


> Yes, precisely.



Provided you have the monitoring software installed.


----------



## /\E

Doesn't exactly save your work, it puts the machine into hibernate where the current RAM data is copied to the hard disk.

Why are they calling it an "Active Battery Backup" and not just a UPS? 

Does APC have a copyright on the UPS name?


----------



## Zatharus

/\E said:


> Why are they calling it an "Active Battery Backup" and not just a UPS?
> 
> Does APC have a copyright on the UPS name?



Active Battery Backup and Uninterruptable Power Supply essentially mean the same thing.  Belkin just chooses to call their product by a different name.

APC does not have a copyright on UPS.  It is a common product descriptor.


----------



## Elidicious

there's one thing i need to ask.
my monitor is 22'' and my power supply unit in pc is 500watt.
do you think this battery is enough to be active while lights are out, just to shut down the computer?
or it doesn't really matter?


----------



## Zatharus

LCD or CRT?  If it's an LCD you'll be fine for a few minutes.  If it's a CRT display, it won't last long at all.  

All in all you won't get much more time on that unit than is needed to save your files and shut down.  And, if your computer is on full power draw, that UPS may not put out enough juice anyway (looks to be a 400VA unit).  You will be fine under normal use, but again you are probably looking at 4-10min. uptime at best powering the CPU alone.

Also, you can purchase more of those power cables if you still need a few.


----------



## Elidicious

ok. i got another UPS - Power Tree 650VA
model: s650bx 




i charged it 12 hours before using. and i tried it the day after and it kept running at least 10 minutes after the power went off.

now , this blue power button light gets on my nerves at night because lights a lot.
*can i turn off the ups at night?(just pressing the power button).??*
and
*does battery consume when it's connected to the outlet and PC+monitor at the same time?* or it replaces the energy that consumes from PC, when connected to the outlet?
i hope i'm making sense.


----------



## bomberboysk

Elidicious said:


> ok. i got another UPS - Power Tree 650VA
> model: s650bx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i charged it 12 hours before using. and i tried it the day after and it kept running at least 10 minutes after the power went off.
> 
> now , this blue power button light gets on my nerves at night because lights a lot.
> *can i turn off the ups at night?(just pressing the power button).??*
> and
> *does battery consume when it's connected to the outlet and PC+monitor at the same time?* or it replaces the energy that consumes from PC, when connected to the outlet?
> i hope i'm making sense.



When plugged in all it does is charge the battery, while feeding your computer and whatevers plugged in current from mains. Then if mains cuts out, the battery backup will kick in.


----------



## Elidicious

ok. 
*another thing, is it alright if i turn off the ups at night?*(while plugged in)?[of course everything connected to it is off, firstly]


----------



## bomberboysk

I would just leave it on, as it allows the batteries to stay charged. It doesnt draw a whole lot of power when in float charging mode...


----------



## Elidicious

when the UPS is still connected to the outlet and turned off, the battery light is on which means it's charging....


----------



## oscaryu1

If the battery is fully charged, it should be fine if it's off at night. These batteries last a long time, they don't self-drain fast like Ni-CD and such.


----------



## Elidicious

ok. well...to be 100% sure , i'd rather leave it turned on 24 hours . :S


----------



## oscaryu1

Just use electric tape and cover the light lol.


----------

